# Giảm cân nhờ những loại trái cây thường gặp



## rvxbinhphuoc (21/8/21)

Giảm cân nhờ những loại trái cây thường gặp Giữ thân hình mảnh mai, cân đối, khỏe mạnh là mơ ước của nhiều phụ nữ. Tuy nhiên, không phải ai cũng biết cách ăn uống và chăm sóc bản thân đúng cách Sau khi sinh con, do làm công việc văn phòng hay phải ngồi tại chỗ, ít vận động, đi lại… là giá cân điện tử 2 số lẻnhững nguyên nhân chính khiến vòng bụng của bạn ngày càng to ra.Có một phương pháp giúp bạn giảm béo bụng vừa đơn giản và hiệu quả, đó là hãy thêm những trái cây sau đây vào chế độ ăn uống hàng ngày. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Theo các chuyên gia, những loại trái cây nhiều nước như: cam, dưa hấu không chỉ có lợi cho sức khỏe của bạn mà còn giá cân phân tíchthực sự rất tốt để giúp bạn giữ gìn vóc dáng thon thả. Dưa hấu chứa 92% nước, trong khi đó cam cũng xấp xỉ 80-90% nước. Dâu tây, mận khô, quả mơ, quả việt quất cũng là những trái cây giàu chất xơ và có lợi cho hệ thống đường ruột. Bưởi không chỉ giàu nước mà còn giúp giảm cân hiệu quả vì có chứa những enzyme giúp cơ thể đốt cháy chất béo. Ớt cũng giúp bữa ăn của bạn ngon miệng hơn, giảm nguy cơ cao huyết áp, bệnh tim mạch, đột quỵ. Bên cạnh đó, chất capsaicin chứa trong ớt còn giúp tăng cường trao đổi chất và hạn chế cơn thèm ăn, nhất là đồ ngọt. Dưa leo chứa nhiều lưu huỳnh và silic, kích thích thận loại trừ acid uric qua nước tiểu và tăng việc thải độc, thanh lọc cơ thể. Dứa chứa 85% nước, bromelain và enzyme có khả năng phân hủy protein, giúp cơ thể tránh được một số vấn đề về dạ dày. Ăn chuối, mỗi ngày một đến hai quả cũng có thể giúp bạn giảm mỡ vùng bụng và thắt lưng. Táo được xem là “thuốc nhuận tràng”, giảm chứng hấp thụ nhiệt. Kali chứa trong táo còn giúp ngăn ngừa tình trạng phù nề. Cà chua giảm táo bón, có lợi cho sự trao đổi chất, Cân phân tích 4 số lẻ đồng thời cung cấp nhiều vitamin và khoáng chất mà cơ thể thiếu như: vitamin B, C, beta carotene, lycopene…


----------

